# Midlands Breakfast Club, UPDATE !!



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys, Anybody fancy tagging along for the breakfast club meet on the 18th, 
The weathers getting better so thought might go along and see if we can get the roof down show the Focus boys how a car should be built !!! :lol: :lol:

http://www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk/

UPDATE !!! I've booked spaces for a club stand aprrox 10 cars but can sneak a few more in !!!

IF YOU LET ME KNOW WHO'S COMING THAT DAY, THERE IS A PUB ABOUT 20 MINUTES AWAY THAT I CAN BOOK A TABLE FOR GOOD PUB GRUB !!!


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Count me in mate 8)

Although taking the roof off may be a bit tough LOL


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Blanchie said:


> Count me in mate 8)
> 
> Although taking the roof off may be a bit tough LOL


I have a can opener !!! or the wifes sharp tongue !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> Hiya Guys, Anybody fancy tagging along for the breakfast club meet on the 18th,
> The weathers getting better so thought might go along and see if we can get the roof down show the Focus boys how a car should be built !!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk/


That's come round quick.

Possibly mate will let you know.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I'm up for this  , just looked at the map and its around a 2hr drive

what time does it start ?

Mark


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im considering this so will convy with you if you come Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Think about 9am Mark, but on till about midday.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

If you come that far guys then after the meet could go and get a bite to eat !!! plenty of nice pubs round there, !!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

On nights that night, but still might come along for the show and a nice pub lunch afterwards  

Paul


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

If we get enough numbers for this how about a club stand?

I can attend so I think thats 5 of the 10 already.

Steve


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT Law said:


> All,
> 
> If we get enough numbers for this how about a club stand?
> 
> ...


Sounds good !!! Shurcombe is coming as well so thats six !! 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I'll be there bozzy are you sorting the stand out mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> I'll be there bozzy are you sorting the stand out mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> DAZ


Yes Buddy !!! I'll e-mail them now !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Tempted Steve, but have got to get the porch and the new garage sorted in the plumbing and electrical department as the plasterer is starting on the 22nd.
I will let you know after next weekend, but it dose not look too hopefull at the moment.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys, should be OK for this, any room for a standard rag top on the stand :wink:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

forest said:


> Hi guys, should be OK for this, any room for a standard rag top on the stand :wink:


No probs buddy !!! more the merrier !!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Tempted Steve, but have got to get the porch and the new garage sorted in the plumbing and electrical department as the plasterer is starting on the 22nd.
> I will let you know after next weekend, but it dose not look too hopefull at the moment.


Tell Martyn to spend less time cleaning up and more time building !! :lol: :lol: keep us updated Phil !! be good to see you there !! 8) 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It is not so much the cleaning up, more a delay due to rugby, Cheltenham horse lark and now Easter.
Remind me not to have some more work done in May or June as I think there are a few more chaps playing on a field yet again, but this time it is a round ball.
You can tell I am into this sport thing!
I don't knock it though. I plan visit's to B+Q etc around them.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> It is not so much the cleaning up, more a delay due to rugby, Cheltenham horse lark and now Easter.
> Remind me not to have some more work done in May or June as I think there are a few more chaps playing on a field yet again, but this time it is a round ball.
> You can tell I am into this sport thing!
> I don't knock though. I plan visit's to B+Q etc around them.


A B&Q cruise !!!! sounds good to me !!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep count us in for this one.

We will just need to take it easy on Saturday night and not so much vodka this time, seeing as it is an early start :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

shurcomb said:


> Yep count us in for this one.
> 
> We will just need to take it easy on Saturday night and not so much vodka this time, seeing as it is an early start :lol:


Ok Stuart just for you we'll only drink till quarter to three instead of three A.M. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Would have come along but we're going to a rolling road weekend.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> shurcomb said:
> 
> 
> > Yep count us in for this one.
> ...


Didn't realise it was 3am we were downing vodka until :roll: also surprised my neighbours havent commented about the music being played that late.

Is the stand all outside for the breakfast meet? and how many we got so far?

Looking forward to it, plus a nice big greasy fry up


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

shurcomb said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > shurcomb said:
> ...


Yes buddy, it was three AM, there was a complaint from a woman in Hamburg about somebody singing living on a prayer "badly" I thought we were Brill :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

yes the stand is outside !! breakfast and museums are indoors though !!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Was that after the curry night? :?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> Was that after the curry night? :?


er no, this was a quiet social get together at the stamp collecting association and somebody spiked the orange juice and Cucumber sandwiches.........Ok who am i kidding !!! it was a saturday evening and it was a pub crawl through Coventry and then possibly the best singing voices ever doing a bit of private karaoke till three AM culminating in a mass Bon Jovi and Living on a Prayer, It was like the band were in the room !!! Oh and there was a lot of Vodka and Rum !!! :lol: :lol: Oh how we larfed the next morning, Quietly !!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Bon Jovi Living on a Prayer [smiley=dude.gif] :lol: Me and my mate always do that one. 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Bon Jovi Living on a Prayer [smiley=dude.gif] :lol: Me and my mate always do that one.
> 
> DAZ


It is a world class song that anybody can sing note perfect after a few sherries !!! are you joining us buddy on the 18th ??? 8) 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Bon Jovi Living on a Prayer [smiley=dude.gif] :lol: Me and my mate always do that one.
> ...


Yes bud get um in :wink:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > DAZTTC said:
> ...


double vodka's all round it is then !!! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Really sorry that I can't make this meet. Am clay shooting in the morning. Maybe next one.

See the Vine curry pub meet, separate thread. J1 of M5 at West Brom.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Ok then guys, so who's coming next sunday morn !!! and who's for a bite to eat after ???? 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> Ok then guys, so who's coming next sunday morn !!! and who's for a bite to eat after ???? 8)


Yes please mate, but when you say bite to eat, are we talking around 12 - 1pm? If so thats fine, im just planning the day as im on a 13 hour night shift Sunday night and would like to get back home 2-3pm so i can get my head down for an hour or 2 before i go to work 

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah good point, about 12.30 for scoffing !!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I'll be there for the morning only see you Sunday. 8)

DAZ


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry guys got to duck out of this one  ....work beckons :? 
Weather looks ace aswell!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont think i can come now as my car has so many problems with it. Not with the way it works, just the way it looks after some modifications :lol:

Sorry!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> I dont think i can come now as my car has so many problems with it. Not with the way it works, just the way it looks after some modifications :lol:
> 
> Sorry!


Have you been at the paper mashay again. :roll: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

My car should be back on the road by the end of April, just in time for Stanford Hall!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> I dont think i can come now as my car has so many problems with it. Not with the way it works, just the way it looks after some modifications :lol:
> 
> Sorry!


What could that be then ? :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dont start 

Im getting close to putting it back to standard FFS :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have you tried Bluetack :lol: :lol:


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry Steve, can't make this one but hopefully will see you all at the next one :?: 
Already committed to a day out in the TR6 around the Black Country on Sunday....Bostin :!: 
Rich


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Morning all so are we meeting in the lay-by for 9am again ?

DAZ


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Will be there, putting the ambre soleire on 8) . Are we gonna be on the field or just the normal parking bit?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys, can you make it 8.45am i think its going to be a bit Mega tomorrow because of the weather, I'll have two more in tow, see you in the morn in the Dogging layby (oops, I said too much) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

See you there, I will have 2 or 3 in tow as well, not titties thou


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I have no Dogging partner [smiley=bigcry.gif] See you guys 8:45 :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Have a good one guys, sorry i cannot make it, i will try and attend the next one..... hopefully should be a nice day for you tomorrow


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice turn out today guys, see you all again soon. We finally made it onto one of the pix (No 31), just :wink:


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep nice day out plus a good collection of cars there today.

didn't take many pics with my phone, was supposed to take my proper camera with me but left it at home :roll: so these will have to make do.










































































































Cheers, see you next time.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

A nice morning in the sun see you all next time guys. 8)

DAZ


----------

